# Tournament of Heroes



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I created a forum pitting Kharn and The Decapitator against eachother. In this topic many people saw other heros as more powerful. So, if there a tournament in the 40K universe including all heros and races, who would come out on top and why do you think they would? These would be simple one vs one matches, no retinues of any kind. 

And lets try to stray away from the obvious like Horus, Pre-Heresy Emperor, the Necron gods, and people like that. Let's make this a fair tournament. 

My vote goes towards the Deathleaper. He is quite, deadly, and fast. While normal Lictors have un-heard of stealth, strength, and cunning the Deathleaper has all their skills times 10. He is most known for his killings on St. Caspalen. This story is found in the Tyranid codex. The Deathleaper infiltrated the Cardinal of St. Caspalens bunker, killing everyone except for the Cardinal himself. The Deathleaper continued doing this for ten days, each time bypassing increasing security. He did this rather than just killing the Cardianl because he knew that killing the Cardinal would only create a martyr, so he decided to break the Cardinals mind, thus breaking the moral of the entire planet. 

Anybody think they can take down my bug?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Garviel Loken, why not.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Marbo FTW!

Remember he's behind you...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Er....it's to unfair to include the necron gods.. For xenos I would have to go with O'shava, he's got a battle suit and a possible demon weapon...The suit has multiple features....... Humans........Marbo im sorry but the fluff I've seen him in he is EPIC


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*Telos* of the *Soul Drinkers* (post mutation) might be the toughest badass ever.

First he was mutated by Tzeentch, then maybe Nurgle (not sure, he got left behind on a Nurgle planet and his body was impervious to bullets after that, they went into his body and it healed slimey like - very nurgleish) then turns up a fully blown Khorne worshipper. So possibly multi chaos blessed impervious to harm and having two chainsaws stuck into the stumps of his handless arms as well as all the marine implants he had to begin with.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Sorry for not adding this. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Deathleaper 

The challenge with my bug is finding him. An exact copy of the deathleaper was captured once, however, the Deathleaper escaped into space aboard a freighter, killed the crew, and escaped aboard a second ship which came to investigate. If he was able to pull something like this off, there are no limits to his stealth abilities. 

In my oppinion, the closest one to beating my bug, if not beating him, is Garviel Loken. What tips the scale towards him, in my oppinion, is that he is the only being to ever defeat Kharn in 1 vs 1 combat. The fight between the Deathleaper and Loken would be like the one with Kharn vs Decapitator, the Deathleaper has the edge at first with his stealth, but if he does not kill Loken fast, Loken will eventually get my bug. 

Marbo, as bada** as he is, I highly doubt he can compete with a xeno with the express purpose of assassinating assassins and key targets. The Deathleaper is a stress result of normal Lictors being taken out by better assassins. 

O'Shava, this would be tough as well. Seeing how we cannot tell if O'Shava would have the tech. to spot the Deathleaper right away, or if the Deathleapers camo would keep him from detection. It would again be much like the fight with Loken.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

As for Tellos, he sounds a bit to much like Horus or Abbadon(Spelling?). Since he is impervious to harm, he sounds slightly out of bounds. What was he like before mutation, is there any fluff?


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Think ill throw in another bug 2 this match, the doom of malan'tai (or leach as i like 2 call it) lays waste 2 an entire eldar craftworld with little 2 no help, a feat that is very impressive for an entire army. It "snaps wraithbone warconstraints and shatters towering spires with the mearest exurestion of its mind"

It may not have the stealth of the death leaper, but with that much power it doesnt need it. Through in single combat it would come down 2 if the leach could absorb their soul be4 they destroy it, so not quite sure in that aspect


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Just so you know Marbo is the guy who handed Chuck Norris his ass, shaved his beard off, took his "Texas ranger" badge and sent him home crying like a child who was ravaged by a bunch of pedophiles who have been locked up for over 30 years...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Clint Eastwood... Looks at deathleaper and the fucker explodes in acid, which in turn melts away every single lictor the tyranids have. Finally, he pulls out his 44 magnum and destroys the entire tyranid race with one bullet... That day, they weren't so lucky.

In all honesty probably... I really dunno, maybe someone with an industrial strength bug spray


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

jfvz said:


> Think ill throw in another bug 2 this match, the doom of malan'tai (or leach as i like 2 call it) lays waste 2 an entire eldar craftworld with little 2 no help, a feat that is very impressive for an entire army. It "snaps wraithbone warconstraints and shatters towering spires with the mearest exurestion of its mind"
> 
> It may not have the stealth of the death leaper, but with that much power it doesnt need it. Through in single combat it would come down 2 if the leach could absorb their soul be4 they destroy it, so not quite sure in that aspect


Yes, I was thinking about him as well. In a 1v1, he losses though. He could destroy the Craftworld because he had the time to feed. In a 1v1, he has no time to feed. Now, if he came into the fight with full strength, he would be a borderline god and cound not count. Lol, as much as I favour the bugs, he is slightly OP. 

Marbo=Rambo<Chuck Norris.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Old Zogwort. Everyone gets turned into squigs. Just kidding.

But seriously, I think one-on-one Ghazghkull would squash the Deathleaper like the annoying bug it is. He's the most influential Ork in the galaxy and seeing as Orks respect strength and combat prowess above all else, you know there's gonna be few individuals who can stand before him. 

I think an interesting match would be Ghazghkull vs Calgar. Though, if GW had to dictate what happened, they'd probably let the poster boy dominate the brawl and have the Big G escape in some obscure way afterwards.


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

Imperious Rex said:


> Just so you know Marbo is the guy who handed Chuck Norris his ass, shaved his beard off, took his "Texas ranger" badge and sent him home crying like a child who was ravaged by a bunch of pedophiles who have been locked up for over 30 years...


Marbos tears could cure the Emperor, its a shame he never cries...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord "I rip Carnifexes apart with my bare hands" Mephiston


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A better bug could kill your deathleaper bug. 

Go the Doom of Malantai. Float up above the battleground, out of DL`s reach, and sap the life from him bit by bit.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*Tellos Fluff - Spoiler info of SD chapter trilogy.*



SoL Berzerker said:


> As for Tellos, he sounds a bit to much like Horus or Abbadon(Spelling?). Since he is impervious to harm, he sounds slightly out of bounds. What was he like before mutation, is there any fluff?


He was a sargent I think in the Soul Drinkers trilogy, briefly the soul drinkers were a successor chapter of Rogal Dorn, used in an assault of a platform they found a relic of Dorn; the soul lance, this was stolen from them by the Mechanicus - a fire fight ensued and the Soul Drinkers were declared Heretics and Rogue. The were led to this by a major chaos demon to convert them to chaos - they were mutated during the chase for the relic not knowing it was chaos doing it, they confronted and killed the demon eventually and continue to fight chaos in the emperors name even though they are offically heretics.

Tellos lost his hands in the fight with the chaos demon and refused implants and bionics, and eventually stuck 2 chain swords in the stumps of his arms so he could continue to fight, when the chapter defeated a major nurgle demon he was left behind on the planet as the chapter had to make a quick escape. His body further mutated to be impervious to most damage, the chapter went back to look for him and found him on a DE infested world, he wouldnt return to the fold and had gone mad and become a worshipper of Khorne. Was last seen under a collapsing bridge over a river when a void bomb was dropped on him - 1% chance might be alive though unlikley.

Hope I havnt broke any rules - not sure - sorry.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry guys. This bloke has you beat.


slaine69 said:


> Reeling from a savage roundhouse to the head the emperor realized he was not the most powerful being in the universe and as such Chuck Norris was expunged from the records never to be approached by anyone again......ever!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

MuSigma said:


> Tellos lost his hands in the fight with the chaos demon


Actually, he lost his hands when an electro-priest ripped them of during the fight between the Soul Drinkers and the Mechanicum.

Thinking about it now, Sarpedon would probably be a decent contender in a tournament like this. He's considerably stronger and faster than a regular marine, has eight arachnid legs which he uses for combat, to make large jumps and cling to walls and possesses powerful psychic abilities. Not to mention he's portayed as highly skilled and intelligent combatant.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Sorry guys. This bloke has you beat.


lmao nice one lol :biggrin:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

how about kharn or lucius think they might do it course it might be intersting to see a bug become lucius lol


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


>


lmfao:laugh:


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

This would seem like a good time to add another character, the Swarmlord. He has better combat tactics and combat skills than the Master of Maccrag himself, Marneus Calgar. He has led swarms to devour over a dozen planets in three months time. He is one of the best characters in close combat, I am assuming that because he is the only character I know of to have an invulnerable save in cobat that has nothing to do with his wargear. Like it is no sheild that gives him the invul, it is his skill with his weapon that gives it to him. He also has better psychic power than a normal Hive Tyrant.

"Hope I havnt broke any rules - not sure - sorry."-MuSigma

No worries, this is just a fun thread. Perhaps we could just remove his invincibility? 

I'll add a poll to this forum soon with all the best heroes and we can vote, be sure to add some fluff to your characters to tell us why He, or it, would win. A link to a Wiki page, or something like that, on him would be nice to


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I would say a few off the tip of my head that could beat the Swarmlord and/or Death Leaper.

Yriel. He beat the nastiest mofo nid monster with that awsome "POWER OF A SUN" Singing Spear, badass fighting skills as a Autarch, and with his Sleeve Force Field he could own both in a straight up fight.

Ghazkhul Thraka. This is probaly the biggest and meanest Ork in the Universe. Unless your Commisar Yarrick, you cant beat this powerhouse. 

Abaddon. He makes Deamon Princes his bitch. He tell GDs where to stand. He has the blessing and gifts of all four powers. Horus Talon and DW combo destroys LRs with ease. His 10,000 experiance is unmatch. He would squish anyone like a (insert pun) bug.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> I would say a few off the tip of my head that could beat the Swarmlord and/or Death Leaper.
> 
> Yriel. He beat the nastiest mofo nid monster with that awsome "POWER OF A SUN" Singing Spear, badass fighting skills as a Autarch, and with his Sleeve Force Field he could own both in a straight up fight.
> 
> ...


Yriel: Is an eldar.  Plus his weapon is also harmful to himself. Deathleaper would outmaneuvre him and rip him apart. 

Thraka: Has not the speed or wit to find Deathleaper. You can`t kill what you can`t see. 

Abaddon: Granted, this guy might do it... maybe.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Thraka: Has not the speed or wit to find Deathleaper. You can`t kill what you can`t see.


He doesn't need to see it. He is an ork, half the things they hit at at range they aren't even looking at.

As to the question: Ragnar. SOB could smell them even if he couldn't see them. TBH, he should have I:6, but GW fucked up and made shit balanced.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

May as well throw in another bug: Old One Eye. He was killed, frozen in a glacier, taken out by bounty hunters, woke up and slaughted them all be4 they figured out what was attacking them.
In 1v1 the other champion better kill him quick cause 1 hit from this massive guy can rend them in 2. Even if they do kill old one eye, he will get up again and tear them 2 shreads while they are still doing their victory dance :biggrin:


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

How about Bjorn The Fell-Handed? I'm betting the oldest loyalist marine in existence must be one tough bastard to beat.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Caiphas Cain


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Abaddon is said to be Horus incarnate, so is slightly to powerful. I want to avoid all characters who can instant death everything just by looking at them. 

There is now a poll. If you guys find it fit for me to add another person to it, be sure to give a link to their wiki page or give a story you know of them. Not to pick on Lux above me but it is a perfect example, just putting their name in is not enough. Give a background of the character please.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> There is now a poll. If you guys find it fit for me to add another person to it, be sure to give a link to their wiki page or give a story you know of them. Not to pick on Lux above me but it is a perfect example, just putting their name in is not enough. Give a background of the character please.


Excuse me if I'm being a bit anal but Ghazghkull is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Scout Sgt.Mkoll. So full of win.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Scout Sgt.Mkoll. So full of win.


Link to a wiki page?


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Excuse me if I'm being a bit anal but Ghazghkull is spelled incorrectly.


My bad, that is how someone on page three spelled his name, so I used that.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/List_of_Gaunt's_Ghosts_Characters#Chief_Scout_Sergeant_Oan_Mkoll

Thats all you can get for him. Have to read the Gaunts Ghosts series to witness his true epicness


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess Eisenhorn is too imba because he would sick his pet demon on everyone else and order Exterminatus afterwards. I can see Kharn yelling "That Marbo's sappin my sentry" before getting shot in the back of the head. Don't ask me how Kharn becomes the Engineer from Team Fortress 2 but it just happens.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lux said:


> Caiphas Cain


I second this. Reasons as follows: 

He has faced a Hive Tyrant in cc.

He has navigated a necron tomb complex.

He has resisted the allure of a Slaaneshi witch.

He beats Imperial Generals at chess.

He defeated aforementioned Slaaneshi witch again when she was reincarnated as a Daemon Princess.

He snuck a whoopee cushion onto Abaddon`s throne.

He has gone toe to toe with a Khorne Berzerker Champion.

He has banged a hot female Inquisitor numerous times. :victory:

He traversed an ork infested desert and killed the occupying Warboss. 

And maybe best of all; He never lost his sense of humour. :so_happy:


----------

